# How much do you need to mix fuel stabilizer when you add it to gas?



## Deck (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm going to add some fuel stabilizer to my gas. How much mixing do I need to do? Do you just gently tilt the can or do you need to shake it up? Also, a related question, when I add 2-cycle engine oil mix to gas do I need to shake it up or anything initially, or after it's been sitting a while?

Thanks


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Deck said:


> I'm going to add some fuel stabilizer to my gas. How much mixing do I need to do? Do you just gently tilt the can or do you need to shake it up? Also, a related question, when I add 2-cycle engine oil mix to gas do I need to shake it up or anything initially, or after it's been sitting a while?
> 
> Thanks


You really don't need to shake up either one, but moving the can around a little bit is certainly not going to hurt anything.


----------

